# Tool/blade to cut iron balusters



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

A portable band saw would be a good tool for the job.You can probably rent one.I would use an angle grinder with a cut off wheel .Buy a few wheels.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

A cutoff saw would work well. Just be careful of where you cut. They make a lot of hot sparks. and wear proper safety clothes and glasses or better yet a face shield.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A grinder is going to over heat the finish and burn it off near the cut, got a way to hide that?


----------

